

3 months of bootstrapping - Spinto is in public beta - mixonic
http://madhatted.com/2012/4/10/spinto-beta-launch

======
AznHisoka
nice, how much time did you spend on this site on a weekly basis?

~~~
mixonic
Probably 50-60 hours a week. When I moved to NYC 5 years ago it was to work on
my own projects, but it took until last December for me to get up the gumption
to go full time on them.

Check it out!

